

Getting Started with SSH - ForFreedom
https://semaphoreci.com/community/tutorials/getting-started-with-ssh

======
dgomez1092
I've been trying to connect to my raspberry pi without interface. Even this
wasn't too helpful because I can't locate its ip_addr. Thank you.

~~~
guiambros
If you have DHCP enabled, you can check your router. Or just test your entire
network for devices, using _nmap 192.168.x.0 /24_ (replacing 192.168.x by your
network address).

